# Logan 11" Model 1957 Help



## Jon In Tucson (Nov 10, 2015)

Gentlemen,
In the ongoing job of refurbishing my Model 1957 Logan 11" lathe, I have been in search of a reverse tumbler/change gear cover.  I have found one on eBay and the folks listing it say it from a Logan Powermatic.  It looks to be the right size and the seller has listed the dimensions as 12 5/16" wide and 10 3/4" high, OD measurements.  Any of you gents who might have a 11" Logan could get back to me and tell me if those are in the ballpark.  The photos on eBay do not show a casting number that I could discern.   The listing is located:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/POWERMATIC-...080653?hash=item5d3a89fe8d:g:QSsAAOxy06RRHkSv
Pictures of what I have.

Thanks for the help and God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------



## eeler1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Jon, you do know that the thingy sticking outboard from the spindle isn't OEM?  Can't say how a stock gear cover would work with that on there.  But, here goes, 1st 3 pics are from a Logan 912 in process of restoration, last 3 are from Logan 1957 working machine.  Sorry bout the fuzzy pic, tape reads about 12 3/4" high.


----------



## eeler1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh, and I'm jealous of the oversized cross feed dial and the sand blaster!! 

Here's a pic of my 1957 outboard end;


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Nov 11, 2015)

Eeler1,
 Thanks for the pics and reply.  As to the out board side of the spindle, that is part of the 5c collet mechanism that needs repair also.  I suspect that somewhere in the back dusty corner of a shop is the gear cover that was removed to install the collet closer.  Oh well, one problem at a time...  Thanks again and God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Nov 22, 2015)

Got the new to me cover.  Appears to be okay in fitment, but will be a little tricky in alignment.  A 11" Powermatic is just a little different than my 11" model 1957.  In the closed position every thing looks good but I scrape on the spindle gear as I close the cover.  Next step is to clean and paint, and either make or find on eBay a spindle take up nut for the spindle end.  Here is a picture:
	

		
			
		

		
	




God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Dec 8, 2015)

If anyone has a spindle take up nut they would like to part with, let me know.  P/N is LA-1019, new number is LP-1409.  Thanks and God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------

